# Hi! I’m Leia. Nice to meet you!



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

thisisme said:


> Hellloooo Leia! I adore infp people! Welcome! Also...you're sooo pretty! Like snow white.


Thank you so much! Yeah I get called Snow White alot for my pale skin. I'll show you a picture.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

There's another picture of me and a story about my life on this post if anyone wants to read it and see the picture.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome

You have an inquisitive nature and you’re candid, I find it endearing


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Sensational said:


> Welcome
> 
> You have an inquisitive nature and you’re candid, I find it endearing


Thank you for the compliment. Most people think I ask too many questions.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

secondpassing said:


> If the inverse of this statement is also true, I'm screwed in finding someone emotionally compatible. o.o"
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Personally, I think depends on how rigidly that is adhered to. You can have meaningful relationships with people despite not necessarily sharing the same interests.

But that takes work and compromise and in an age where technology can always give us a snapshot of what seems to be better than what we have, you don't find many people willing to go the distance. It's hard not to be driven from one relationship to another if you can abstract everything out to certain tastes, whether that be in music, astrology, or even personality theory types.

This advice is as much for me as anyone else, but I generally find a lot of people seem to forget that while planning and expectation are part of being human, often the most meaningful experiences are discovered rather than crafted; in the sense that the craft aspect is the illusion we tell ourselves as we try to grasp why something was so memorable and significant for us.

And in order to discover you have to take risks and risk lies outside of the trappings of a certain group or expectation.

You could have exactly the same music tastes as someone and yet still be completely at odds with them.

Perhaps you might say you are playing the odds, but this is also a type of risk, but one that people do so unconsciously, not recognising any of its dangers and often rationalising them as something outside of their own blinkered view that a certain category of traits or tastes will more likely guarantee compatibility.

A person who cannot neurologically experience fear is not brave for taking risks since they have nothing to overcome in order to take the risk, so it is with trying to gauge compatibility through tastes and traits from a safe distance.

This is not to say it is completely useless, but it can never replace the reality of direct and first-hand experience. The only real way to know if compatibility is there is to have people who mutually engage with each other in a good-faith manner and who learn about one another by sharing experiences.

Everything else is just pussy-footing about and trying to avoid the risk of emotional rejection.

Oh and hey @
*lilacleia16

Welcome.*


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

very nice, very nice...
ever considered posting pictures of your feet online?


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

lilacleia16 said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Most people think I ask too many questions. I didn't score Inquisitive on my Big 5 SLOAN test: and it surprised me and I am an INFP (feeler) instead of a T (thinker) but I would say curiosity is my biggest personality trait. My cognitive functions test was higher than normal in Ti for an INFP. Maybe I acquired an extra function in addition to the top four of an INFP (Fi, Ne, Si, Te) because my cognitive stack was FiSiNeTi.


Welcome to the forums. The test put me as an ENFP because Ne is the front runner and my next introverted function is Fi. But my functions stack up as Ne, Te, Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Se, Fe, in that order from my strongest to weakest. I totally suck at sensoring in general and Extroverted feeling is a foreign concept altogether. It still puts you as an INFP because Fi is front and then Ne is your next extroverted function. Asking too many questions is always a good trait in my eye.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Worriedfunction said:


> Personally, I think depends on how rigidly that is adhered to. You can have meaningful relationships with people despite not necessarily sharing the same interests.
> 
> But that takes work and compromise and in an age where technology can always give us a snapshot of what seems to be better than what we have, you don't find many people willing to go the distance. It's hard not to be driven from one relationship to another if you can abstract everything out to certain tastes, whether that be in music, astrology, or even personality theory types.
> 
> ...


hey!!!! _waves excitedly_


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

TeamPB said:


> very nice, very nice...
> ever considered posting pictures of your feet online?


Happy now? Lol.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome.

What does that theory say about those who like basically all music? Emotionally compatible with everyone? Emotionally compatible with other diverse people instead?

I don't think I'm a big fan of the idea that emotional similarity equates to compatibility.

I wonder what similarities are even being measured. If neuroticism is part of it, it is often quite the opposite. Someone more neurotic may be attracted to those who are less neurotic. Two neurotic people put together can be chaotic.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

lilacleia16 said:


> Happy now? Lol.


I expected something better.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> Welcome to the forums. The test put me as an ENFP because Ne is the front runner and my next introverted function is Fi. But my functions stack up as Ne, Te, Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Se, Fe, in that order from my strongest to weakest. I totally suck at sensoring in general and Extroverted feeling is a foreign concept altogether. It still puts you as an INFP because Fi is front and then Ne is your next extroverted function. Asking too many questions is always a good trait in my eye.


_ENFPs_ have Ne, Fi, Te and Si in that order. So let's see...you have Ne first and thats right. Then Te and Fi are switched like my second and third are. So it looks like you acquired Ni and Ti and haven't developed your Si. Si has to do with the past so it could be that something traumatic from your past has you blocking this function. Thank you for understanding about me asking lots of questions. I am glad you see it as a positive trait. My dad did too. His eyes would light up when he saw me get curious like he thought it was so cute. But in class when my questions held up the class from leaving I got a lot of flack.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Lunacik said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What does that theory say about those who like basically all music? Emotionally compatible with everyone? Emotionally compatible with other diverse people instead?
> 
> ...


I am not sure the extent of the theory yet because its not in US yet only in the UK and its a new company so it hasnt had time for success stories. I am just as curious as you are to know if its important or not.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

lilacleia16 said:


> I am not sure the extent of the theory yet because its not in US yet only in the UK and its a new company so it hasnt had time for success stories. I am just as curious as you are to know if its important or not.


I see.

What kind of psychology did you major in?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Lunacik said:


> I see.
> 
> What kind of psychology did you major in?


I'm a personality and compatibility psychologist and my major was Marriage and Family therapy but I am not licensed yet. I still haven't applied to be an AMFT either. So I'm in limbo until I get my schooling validated by the board. One source said my degree doesn't work in my state because it was from a different state with different parameters for what is accepted but I want to get an official opinion.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

lilacleia16 said:


> _ENFPs_ have Ne, Fi, Te and Si in that order. So let's see...you have Ne first and thats right. Then Te and Fi are switched like my second and third are. So it looks like you acquired Ni and Ti and haven't developed your Si. Si has to do with the past so it could be that something traumatic from your past has you blocking this function. Thank you for understanding about me asking lots of questions. I am glad you see it as a positive trait. My dad did too. His eyes would light up when he saw me get curious like he thought it was so cute. But in class when my questions held up the class from leaving I got a lot of flack.  Nice to meet you.


Nothing in my past was too traumatic that I can think of at least in regards to my family. Had an above-average happy family life. Though I am high functioning the only thing I can think of in my past that could be traumatic was being teased in elementary for being different. I'm just horrible about memories, yet I have an eidetic memory in certain subjects that my Ne brain chews on. Yeah, I drove my teachers up the wall too.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> Nothing in my past was too traumatic that I can think of at least in regards to my family. Had an above-average happy family life. Though I am high functioning the only thing I can think of in my past that could be traumatic was being teased in elementary for being different. I'm just horrible about memories, yet I have an eidetic memory in certain subjects that my Ne brain chews on. Yeah, I drove my teachers up the wall too.


Wow! I feel better now because I am not as bad as her! What if the penguin ate the box? Then it would be a little bit made out of box. lol Oh man.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

lilacleia16 said:


> I'm a personality and compatibility psychologist and my major was Marriage and Family therapy but I am not licensed yet. I still haven't applied to be an AMFT either. So I'm in limbo until I get my schooling validated by the board. One source said my degree doesn't work in my state because it was from a different state with different parameters for what is accepted but I want to get an official opinion.


I see. Interesting. I majored in psychology myself, but never finished uni for it because of parental domestic violence (which is no longer in my life) holding me back, at that time. It's my greatest passion, alongside art. I still do independent research, and I love picking the brains of professionals.

That's kind of bullshit that working in a different state even has the possibility to be off-limits like that. I wasn't aware of those kinds of restrictions in the field.

What inspired you to pursue that career path?

I can't wait to hear some of your opinions on these type theories. What is your favorite system, if you have one?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Lunacik said:


> I see. Interesting. I majored in psychology myself, but never finished uni for it because of parental domestic violence (which is no longer in my life) holding me back, at that time. It's my greatest passion, alongside art. I still do independent research, and I love picking the brains of professionals.
> 
> That's kind of bullshit that working in a different state even has the possibility to be off-limits like that. I wasn't aware of those kinds of restrictions in the field.
> 
> ...


I just always loved hearing people's love stories. I love Erik Erickson's work about the stages of psycho-social development. I love the Myers Briggs Type Indicator and I am not too impressed with Socionics because of the introverts switching the last letter for P or J. I love to take the Keys to Cognition Test instead of the Myers Briggs to determine type because its harder to get it wrong.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

lilacleia16 said:


> I just always loved hearing people's love stories. I love Erik Erickson's work about the stages of psycho-social development. I love the Myers Briggs Type Indicator and I am not too impressed with Socionics because of the introverts switching the last letter for P or J. I love to take the Keys to Cognition Test instead of the Myers Briggs to determine type because its harder to get it wrong.


Yeah, I'm familiar with Erik Erikson's work. I did a lot of research into Identity Disturbance once and also studied him in uni. I'm mostly interested in Clinical Psychology, btw.

I see. I'm...literally the opposite, haha. I don't care for Keys to Cognition, I think the questions are weird and lack room for nuances in perspective. I don't think I have ever tested correctly on that questionnaire. It seems biased. I am not a fan of MBTI, especially the cognitive functions, because nobody seems capable of agreeing on definitions. You can always go back to Jung's work for reference, but nobody will agree on definitions still. MBTI dichotomies and functions also often give different type results. I prefer Socionics these days, but I know better than to try to "convert" MBTI types into Socionics types. Socionics is its own system. It includes Antoni Kępiński's Information Metabolism theory also, it is not based on only Jung's work...so I'm not sure why everyone does that whole..."convert then flip last letter" thing. The Information Metabolism Elements are more clearly defined than the Cognitive Functions, and I also find the IME's that system offers to be more relatable to me, personally...especially Se/Si, the two that are the most different from MBTI's functions. I also like that it offers both Fi and Ti, as I relate more to both of those than Fe or Te. Base Fi, Role Ti, in my case. I like that F base doesn't equate to T weakness; an Fi base can instead have its weakest point be N or S. I always had a difficult time with MBTI due to being very balanced in T/F, but not S or N base, and not extroverted, either.


* *




Took the Keys test again, this time it gave me INFP. That's wrong because I actually get annoyed/irritable from N things. It says Ne is my Aux, but I literally dissociate when trying to go over too many possibilities, due to becoming easily overwhelmed by Ne. I don't like anything that is overly abstract or theoretical, and I only use theory when I can foresee there being an actual concrete outcome. Throwing around ideas/theories around just to throw them around...ask anyone who knows me and they'll tell you that I will give someone the evil eye and throw a shoe at them for trying to make me participate in that, lol. I tolerate them for the sake of reaching a concrete destination. INFJ would also be very off, as I have 0 tolerance for/interest in Fe, and often criticize Fe norms. The Keys test seems to summarize S as physicality, but I struggle with Inattentive ADHD and Maladaptive Daydreaming, which makes me less attuned to my environment, so I test incorrectly. Socionics S is about much more than just being physical or noticing the environment, and I find it way more relatable. I think that system did S types more justice.


----------

